# What is more stable f2 or s1?



## rshackleferd (Dec 28, 2012)

I have f1 feminized seeds i would like to breed but not sure which is the best way to produce viable seeds. I understand if i bred f1 seeds i will end up with f2 with a 50/50 ration of the desired traits im after. If i self fertilize f1 ill end up with s1 seeds and they will be 75/25 ratio of the desired traits. HOWEVER the s1 seeds will be inbred which i kinda understand from some sources that they will loose vigor and etc. Which method should i choose and why?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Dec 28, 2012)

sure aint me mother in law

BWD


----------



## Locked (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh geez....talking breeding and S1's on *this* site is nuts. lol 
Peeps on here tend to have a downright hatred of Hermies, and since creating S1's involves the act of making a plant hermie I could see them not liking anything to do with S1's. I don't have a problem with S1's. I don't breed and am not sure if I would ever use the S1's for that. I plan on selfing all my keeper strains before spring next year. I am not going to chance my keeping of a strain to cuts in my fridge. I want beans of my strains for safe keeping. Maybe Rockster or another breeder will chime in with their thoughts. Not many breeders on here though.


----------



## rshackleferd (Dec 28, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Oh geez....talking breeding and S1's on *this* site is nuts. lol
> Peeps on here tend to have a downright hatred of Hermies, and since creating S1's involves the act of making a plant hermie I could see them not liking anything to do with S1's. I don't have a problem with S1's. I don't breed and am not sure if I would ever use the S1's for that. I plan on selfing all my keeper strains before spring next year. I am not going to chance my keeping of a strain to cuts in my fridge. I want beans of my strains for safe keeping. Maybe Rockster or another breeder will chime in with their thoughts. Not many breeders on here though.



It has nothing to do with hermies, I will be forcing the female flower to produce male pollen sacks with colloidal silver.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Dec 28, 2012)

Actualy readin to yur thread gain...findin yual seem to have question only smart folk would know and I give credit fur this here pilgrem cause I knows yual goin get answered. They only question I be askin of ya, is ifin yual sayin yual self fertilize? Do yual use yur left hand or right hand fur that?

BWD


----------



## Locked (Dec 28, 2012)

rshackleferd said:
			
		

> It has nothing to do with hermies, I will be forcing the female flower to produce male pollen sacks with colloidal silver.




Yeah I get it...still doesn't change the sentiment around here. Just letting you know that you might get some emotionally charged responses here.  The phrase "The only good hermie is a dead hermie" comes to mind when it comes to here and that subject.    I don't mind S1's. If the cut is stable and doesn't hermie on it's own I don't have a problem with hitting it with some CS or GA and making it self.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 29, 2012)

My suggestion is more research as your info is sort of mixed up. F2's are less stable(more phenos) then S1's and using colloidal silver stresses out the female making her hermie in order to produce male flowers.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 29, 2012)

Definition .."Hermie" 



			
				rshackleferd said:
			
		

> I will be forcing the female flower to produce male pollen sacks.


----------



## rshackleferd (Dec 31, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Definition .."Hermie"



Forcing a flower to hermie is not bad for the next generation because it doesn't pass its hermie genes on. A true hermie plant will have both male and female parts without any stress at all.


----------



## rshackleferd (Dec 31, 2012)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Actualy readin to yur thread gain...findin yual seem to have question only smart folk would know and I give credit fur this here pilgrem cause I knows yual goin get answered. They only question I be askin of ya, is ifin yual sayin yual self fertilize? Do yual use yur left hand or right hand fur that?
> 
> BWD



I can hardly understand this genetics stuff, that is why im here. I thought making seeds was like making babies TOTALLY NOT THE SAME. Hybrids, f1, s1, f2,f3, true bred, stable line, and etc. is getting complicated.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 31, 2012)

rshackleferd said:
			
		

> Forcing a flower to hermie is not bad for the next generation because it doesn't pass its hermie genes on. A true hermie plant will have both male and female parts without any stress at all.



If that is what you think go for it:ignore:


----------



## bwanabud (Dec 31, 2012)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Actualy readin to yur thread gain...findin yual seem to have question only smart folk would know and I give credit fur this here pilgrem cause I knows yual goin get answered. They only question I be askin of ya, is ifin yual sayin yual self fertilize? Do yual use yur left hand or right hand fur that?
> 
> BWD


Generally European(left hand) :hubba:


----------



## Ruffy (Dec 31, 2012)

personally im not a fem fan!
hermies!lol
but pduck said it right imo & if ur selfing a plant & cant figure it out. you need to read more lol
\more reason why u shld start with regs & understand the process first. 
im not pro by any means but s1 will have issues period dont matter what people say.
a web buddies s1 just threw males! not herm, but polline sacks from a fem plant/seed


----------

